# Competiton Entries



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

My First act as Moderator!!!!! Roy left it to me to start a new thread if I wanted to.

*ALL ENTRIES FOR THE RLT DIVER*

*
"DESIGN A DIAL" COMPETITION*

*
TO BE POSTED IN THIS THREAD PLEASE.*

Tpoic now pinned to top of Forum so you can find it easier. pg 13.22 14/01/04


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'll start the ball rolling with my 1st design. I've got dozens in my head how many I'll post is anybody's guess.

My Paint Shop Skills are not the best so please try and use a bit of imagination.

Deep Blue dial with silver markers and hands. If possible nice shiny applied markers but this will possibly have to be compromised for costs.

No Lume at all except on the Hours and minutes hands, which should glow glow glow.

I've always fancied diamond markers so here they are, perhaps over the top but I want it to be a bit dressy as well, after all how many of us dive? And if we did we'd get a Citizen 1000m wouldn't we?

No excuse for using the Dreadnought Minutes hand, I love it, just a slight tweak to the smaller hours hand to fit in with the diamond theme.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I think that kipper tie hand makes it look too much like the DN

My thoughts from another thread:-

Silver bezel with silver dial and black arabic numerals with black hands filled in with white luminox.

(I think there are too many black/dark dials around)

Red second hand. Luminox dots between the numerals and edge of the dial. Black markings on the silver bezel. No other markings on the dial at all, with the RLT X on the case back with the other info.

*IT WILL BE DIFFERENT!*


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well another morning spent on paint shop!

This is my Orange monster in reverse, Black dial, hands & date wheel and orange everything else!

Lot's of bright Orange Lume please!

I bet Roy's namesake, Graham, will not like this!

Edit at 13.20 just had a thought, might like a completley Orange Seconds hand with the circle lume?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Here are a couple of my idea's.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

another :


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Like the silver dial Roy, but hate the hands.............like the ones on my Citizen Eco Drive Diver.

Like the orange numerals and hands on Pg's.........but puleeeeze...not another freaking black dial..........*PULEEEEEZEE*

How about the silver dial, with orange/red Arabic numerals, with more black to the outside of the hands, and more like those on a RLT6


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

okay....sorry Griff...I think a black dial is allmost obliged!









alltough I must say that silver dial roy has looks good too!









when does it close..the competition?

greg


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Retro beige then.............ANYTHING but freaking black!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









How about mid grey dial, with Pg's entry 2 for the rest!?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

gregor said:


> when does it close..the competition?


Approx two weeks.

Taking one idea from somebodys picture and using it on another is not really fair after all the is a competition for a design. Maybe the pictures should not be published until a certain date ?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy,

I like your designs, have you thought about orange?

Might be quite nice and a bit of a change.


----------



## Wee Davy (Oct 2, 2003)

How about a cream/yellow face like the Glycine Incursore with black lettering and outlines of the indices?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

This anything like you desire Griff. It's the RLT5 dial without the minute markers and different hands (except seconds which is the same only red.).


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Like that PG,

I like the red seconds hand and "200".


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

How do you do that?









I don't think my paint shop pro skills are up to it, will you accept crayon entries?









Mark


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes Mark you can draw it and scan a picture if you wish.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> This anything like you desire Griff. It's the RLT5 dial without the minute markers and different hands (except seconds which is the same only red.).


*BLOODY SUPERB Pg........THAT'S A WATCH THAT LOOKS DIFFERENT WITH A BIT OF CLASS..............AT LAST!!!!!! *


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Well I'm gonna sell one then.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> Well I'm gonna sell one then.


Make it like that and you've got my order now!!!

Would also be good with the dial numerals in red


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

> Roy Posted on Jan 14 2004, 08:23 PM
> 
> Well I'm gonna sell one then.


























Glad you like it Griff. If you want you can enter it as your design (I was working from your discription). If it wins Roy will give you one for free!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

You read that Roy........that's my design!!!!





































*IT'S A CRACKER!!!!!!*


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I like! I like!

The silver one that is.

But bits of Roy's & PG' together would look cool. Silver dial, red seconds, big DN style hands, perhaps change the colour?


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

Frank


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've just seen what it says under 6









Frank what programme do you use? How do you get that graduating effect from dark to light?


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)




----------



## bigchris (Dec 22, 2003)

This is unfinished and requires some imagination, I don't have the patience to fill all the minutes in and my skills are limited! Please don't laugh! I guess it's not really a divers face as such but hey!?

In an ideal world I would want an Alumina face, not sure if it's been done, but I like the colour and it would make it distinctive. Could cause some problems with attaching the numbers to it, but I'm sure it could be done somehow!? Would increase the thickness a fair bit too!


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

Did someone say there's a free watch at stake


----------



## bigchris (Dec 22, 2003)

bigchris said:


> This is unfinished and requires some imagination, I don't have the patience to fill all the minutes in and my skills are limited! Please don't laugh! I guess it's not really a divers face as such but hey!?
> 
> In an ideal world I would want an Alumina face, not sure if it's been done, but I like the colour and it would make it distinctive. Could cause some problems with attaching the numbers to it, but I'm sure it could be done somehow!? Would increase the thickness a fair bit too!


Turns out village photos have a limited user limit!









Anyone know of any free page I can display images for these message boards?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Another one! Much like Roy's only more yellow / orangey colour please and the Seikoish style hands but yellow edges if possible and date window a circle to preserve symetry. If that can't be done then no date.

I assume Roy will want the company name on the dial but with this much going on I'd prefer it plain.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Chris try one of these. I havent used them but others have and they seem to work.

www.imagestation.com

www.photobox.co.uk

www.auctionpix.co.uk

www.myimager.com


----------



## bigchris (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks PG,

Here it is again. You have to imagine the minute dividers all the way round, I got bored and I wasn't very good at it! Plus I couldn't get the damn picture link to work!

http://static.photobox.co.uk/public/images...h=1&rr=17:18:27










edited by pg (moderator) to show picture in post only.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Isn't this what Griff really wants?










Mind you, from the smudging of the dial signature, it looks like the case has already leaked
















Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I knew that this would be a mistake.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've put your link in for you chris. Basically everything in the address after the ".jpg" can be deleted. To get the picture in the post, click the IMG button, then copy the adress from the http to the .jpg in the window that pops up, then press OK.

To check it click on preview post 1st. That way if it doesn't work you can play around with it before you post.

A tip for doing the dial minute markers just do the 1/4 from 12 to 3. Make a copy of this. Then use the mirror tool in your software package to make a mirror image and then join the two together. You should have the top half from 9 through to 3. Now make a copy of that and use flip to make the bottom half and now join that to the top.

Now add the numbers etc.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> A tip for doing the dial minute markers just do the 1/4 from 12 to 3. Make a copy of this. Then use the mirror tool in your software package to make a mirror image and then join the two together. You should have the top half from 9 through to 3. Now make a copy of that and use flip to make the bottom half and now join that to the top.
> 
> Now add the numbers etc.


 PG, I use a basic cad program and just put the 12 o'clock marker in then use a rotation and copy technique to fill in the rest, but I am a smart arse.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Are you Roy? We've only seen the top of your bonce


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Only the big boys can afford CAD


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

This is shareware, or it was 10 years ago.


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

Colour Scheme can be altered, but I like it !.
















Frank


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Started a fresh with this one, no dropping other dials into the case, all my own work!









hands shiney silver with good old luminova. Arabic numerals Painted Silver as silvery as possible if you know what I mean and also minute markers and wording on dial all the same. Pref no date. Just simple dots of lume in minute ring.

I suppose you could say inspired by B'ling super O. The hour and min hands are a copy of some I have on a qtz diver, the seconds on that had circles at both ends but I wanted squares to match the others.

I just put the word Diver there because I thought it looked good and balance the RLT but I was toying with 200 instead.

I think this is my favorite of my designs and in retrospect I will probably not enter them all when it comes to the vote!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

That is nice PG. Do I recall you saying once you couldnt take pics, do editing? Slight change these days!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Yes I did say that Paul, I didn't even know how to use a computer properly until a year or so ago. It's amazing what you can teach yourself, especially if you are prepared for a lot of mistakes on the way!







(My design skills are coming along as well, did you see the one I did for the Zeno comp a while back? utter crap!







)

I just wish I could draw free hand and didn't have to rely on the computer. I did get "O" Level pottery but not much good for watches!







.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Need a volunteer that can do all that trick picture stuff.

I have my dial which is a modified production dial but I can't get it into the watchcase.

Any takers?


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)




----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Never mind PG

You're better than me. Much that I like the idea, i'll never grasp the design thing. Too set in my ways - too soon


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

PG,

I want this with red numerals, please.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I agree


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Griff said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'm gonna sell one then.Â
> ...


I agree, and I DID say as above.........still basically MY design, but I agree as above about the numerals........would make for a unique watch with a bit of class!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

David email me your dial as a .jpg file and I'll drop it in the case.

*RED NUMERALS!*

Do bear in mind Roy has to sell at least 50 of these. It's got to appeal to the masses!


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

I'll try this first, mainly to see if I can post a picture









wait a second...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

H'mmmmmmmmmmmm.............................not bad!!

But the red numerals on the one above look wrong with the white edges.

Think the numerals should be just completely red!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

As Jesus said "there's no pleasing some people"









I just did that quick Griff the white edges are from the black numerals just didn't paint them over. I'll try again but it will poss not be for a while as I'm in work at noon.

Namaste I like that but the dial is a bit red! What about orange?


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

It's as red as can be! I'll try orange Paul...

Here's something else in the "kind of red" style


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Roy, this is what will work best: everybody his own dial, everybody wins the contest!

I think one entry per member would make it more of a contest than a brainsotrming thread that promises to be the longest one ever!

Anyway. I should be working right now!

Catch up later...

Frank, how many hours did you spend on those dials?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

orange :


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

namaste said:


> It's as red as can be! I'll try orange Paul...
> 
> Here's something else in the "kind of red" style


 But don't forget the date window!!


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Pieter,

I like the text above 6


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

I don't think Roy would agree, he'll have to sell the watches!!!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

If it's "bugger proof" does that mean I can't have one?









How about "Unbuggerable".


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

namaste

How long ? difficult question really most of the time taken is thinking time. Once the idea is there the drawing acn take anything form 10 to 30 minutes but don't tell anyone else.

I use CorelDraw, an amazing program, who ever it was thought that up deserves a knighthood.

regards

Frank


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Roy - When will you realise that design by Committee doesn't work?

You'll end up with an Austin Princess.
















Be bold. Be brazen. Be brave.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Roy - When will you realise that design by Committee doesn't work?
> 
> You'll end up with an Austin Princess.
> 
> ...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

It does seem to be coming a bit of a mess!

I'll be happy enough if the watch is just a change from the ubiquitous black dial


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

Rather than a Divers watch and as there looks like a new space race about to begin why not a more accurate Yuri Gagarin replica. It could appeal to more than just watch collectors.

PLEASE, no swearing or cursing it's juts a thought










We would need a differnet case though, perhaps not such a good idea after all.

At least it's created some interest and lots of postings

Frank


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I don't think there is anything wrong in brainstorming or using this thread to do it.

When it get's to the deadline I can un pin this thread and Roy can start a thread for the serious entries, if that's OK Roy.

Had another flash of inspiration! (maybe misguided).

I like DAY / DATE dials esp for work as I work weird shifts and it is sometimes difficult to know what day it is!

But I hate the way they mess op the symmetry of the dial. So I came up with this.

Probably been done before but hey, what hasn't?

Didn't spend too much time on the hands as you can see as I just wanted to get the dial posted.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Just my opinion guys but if the watch is gonna be a diver (one way bezel, 200m water resistance etc ) then I think dial clarity is paramount, I dont know how many owners would go diving with the watch ( I would ) but the design / funtionability is going to be really important. The problem is comeing up with an original idea that works in the relm of dive watches, most divers all look roughly the same but this is because its what works best... Some of the designs ive seen are really really good but maybe a bit out of place on a diver?

The best date function ive seen is on the Omega dynamic which has the same font as the numerals (bit pricey for a custom though!?) I also like dates at 6 for the symetry...

I really am not being negative and cant come up with any thing better than whats already been posted. ( PG like your design 3 -love it )

Hope your ok with the comments.









Jason M


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

This is my first post here (I am a regular on TZ-UK) this may sound a bit odd but how about a carbon fiber dial markings and hand in the same style as the black dialed SeMP but the lume in orange or yellow. I have no skills with any rendering programs but one of the artists here must be able to make one


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Welcome to RLT Ron


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

Something like this Ron:

(if it wins you owe me one of Roys buffalo straps














)

mat


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I like the above design


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

With date:


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Nice drawing Mat. To me that looks like a PRS3, but with carbon dial, orange lume and a different bezel


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Thanks for the comments about my design Jason, I've done so many I can't remember which one was which!!!

I agree with your points about what a diver should be but at the end of the day I think very few people who actually dive will see Roy's site, so in essence the watch has to appeal to a broader audience.

The biggest problem I find is trying to be origional, you can use a dial from one watch and hands from another but actually coming up with something new is a nightmare. Someone will always say "that looks like a ..... to me".

I've done loads of designs that are totally origional never seen before and the reason why I've never seen anyone else do them before is because they look awful! If someone did come up with the same design they'd do what I did and bin them!


----------



## Cornelius (Feb 23, 2003)

HereÂ´s my humble entry, which I am rather proud of.









No pro with Photoshop here, but the general idea comes thru, I hope.

Hands need to be replaced, to the Omega type some posts up, thinner type. Myabe Oris diver type.

Let me know what you think.









//Henrik


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks namaste, it has the hands and markers from an Omega SMP. As Ron Jr. asked for in a previous post.

I like the colours of it. Maybe it could do with some more original markers and hands which are more like diamonds than kites in shape... Like those from 1940s Jaeger LeCoultres.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I like that one Mat............


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Love the shape of those JLC hands (love a lot of JLC stylings, love art deco and anything inspired by it). Maybe a bit thin on a diver? I know the other hands are form the Omega SMP, which I thought were the same as on the PRS 3 and Precista pictures on the other side of the fence. Am I wrong Ron? I'm more of a BAC'er than an expert...

I ve been thinking about what you said about the design of a diver. I agree most divers will never see the depths of the sea, if only the bath tub. But the idea that they might is what created this style of watch, so I thought I'd take that on board, rather than the strictly functional scuba diving at 30m deep constraints (There's DN for that after all!).










or in black


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

I can even do it in popular orange, and show you th elume which is fab of course!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Great lume shot pieter! You forgot the seconds triangle though.

I think this is the best thread we've ever done. Mark F have you found the kids crayons yet?

Stan where is your entry?


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Thanks Paul, I realised something was wrong with the seconds hand, which should have been round rather than triangular... Sorted. I'm using Fireworks, a drawing software for webdesign that I got for free from a magazine. I can change shapes and colours at a click of the mouse. I have a dozen more attempts on my computer, but I must admit I managed to bore myself!


----------



## Cornelius (Feb 23, 2003)

And another, again hands need to be altered to Omega/Oris Type.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Sorry Cornelius but I just get a red X. Does anyone else find they cant see village photos links?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I can't see it either. Cornelius , email me the picture and I'll post it.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Cornelius, Entry #5


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

Thats my favourite so far (Cornelius#5) Afraid I'm quite happy with a black dial.























MIKE.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Agreed...........


----------



## Cornelius (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks very much!









A nice domed 1. sapphire 2. acrylic 3. mineral would look great.

//Henrik Cornelius


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

My favourite is Roy's in black or orange, and pg's #3

cheers,


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

The above is also very nice....


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

mat said:


> With date:


That is hot. Hey why didn't the picture carry over.


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks









The last one was just how I'd like it, with JLC style hands, different markers, etc.

Cheers,

Mat


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I think this is the best thread we've ever done. Mark F have you found the kids crayons yet?


No PG. I am rushed off my feet with work







Hope to get chance at the back end of the week.

My vote so far goes to Henrik (Cornelius), very nice. 

BTW PG what sort of crayons did you use for your designs?









Mark


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

mat said:


> My favourite is Roy's in black or orange, and pg's #3
> 
> cheers,


This is the best of the black dial ones...........IF WE REALLY MUST HAVE A FREAKING BLACK DIAL!!!!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Another from Cornelius.


----------



## Cornelius (Feb 23, 2003)

many thanks Roy for putting on the forum for me!

i was thinking that a date window would be nice at 4 on this one.

//Henrik Cornelius


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Thinks are starting to look really good!









Roy, question:

if we design the hands, can you make them like that?

Or are you when it comes to the hands restricted to the hands that are suplied to you.

(I hope I make myself understandable...english not being my language)

Is it possible that you make digital scans of some of the hands you have so we can use them in our design?

thanks,

looking forward to more newly designed dials!









Gregor


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I can almost any hands made , within reason.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Roy said:


> I can almost any hands made , within reason.


What is this concept - reason??


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'll let you into a secret, I wanted a seconds hand like this.

I emailed it to Roy as I wasn't sure it could be done. Too expensive to make though







That's prob what Roy means by "within reason"


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

Another.... less black


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Agree with Griff, I really do like that one a lot........


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

mat said:


> Another.... less blackÂ


That's the one for me...........excellent, and different!!!!









Maybe it would need luminous dots though above the numerals at the dial edge!!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I would like this finished by the weekend please, its all too much for me,









There will be no poll to decide the winner, as people will obviously just vote for what they want and not what the majority would like. At the end of the day it has to saleable to many not just a few.  I will decide if any have been suitable to make.

I wish to thank all that have taken part and even if your design is not chosen you will be rewarded for your hard work.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

BUT NOTHING TO SEE HEAR NOW























What you wanted to say eh Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> BUT NOTHING TO SEE HEAR NOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Shuuuush,


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Another from Corneleus :


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

One for Griff....

(The dial is supposed to be slightly metallic)


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

*THATS FREAKING EXCELLENT!!!!!!!!!!*

Garry.............you agreed mate!!!??


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks!









I think Garry might have been talking about a previous one.

mat


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Yes was talking about the previous one I'm afraid Griff.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Deep hurt and shock!!


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Sorry Griff....


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Roy,

Can I send my suggestions by mail to you?

(I still don't know how to get them here myself)









thanks,

Gregor


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

gregor said:


> Roy,
> 
> Can I send my suggestions by mail to you?
> 
> ...


 Yes please do,


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

It would be good if it does light up that bright. However I prefer Corneleus' . No offence...........


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

justed wanted to say that the hands on my dial are solen from a sinn clock............

I think for the hands there are several good options, just hard to find them in good enough resolution to put in the design...









gregor


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

From davidH :


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

Just a thought...

Am I the only one who is color blind??

Red hands are all but invisible to a male with color blindness so NO RED HANDS for me please.


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi David,

very nice one!!!









gregor

the simpler the better!


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi Mike,

what colour would be good for you?

(or is white the only option?)

gregor


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Gregor 1


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

And another, Gregor 2


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Like those!

Roy

Could you have hour markers like a Sub, or do you just want it totally original? Just think the triangle at 12 on them & long 3,6,9 ones are nice.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They are not mine, the last two are from Gregor.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I like number 2 Gregor but would prefer minute markers as well, the hours hand slightly longer to just touch the minute markers and get rid of the number 12.

Very nice seconds hand







And a black date wheel, superb.


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi Pg,

thanks,

I kinda agree with you on the hands,

for my design I stole the hands of a sinn clock...I think they are goodlooking but there are many good options here possible...

Roy mentioned that he could make almost any hands we design...but I dont know how much more effort that is then just using some allready very good and standard available hands...

get rit of number twelve you said....

I will try...

(but then I have to bother Roy again....







)

only a couple days longer and Roy can close this thread..









gregor


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

What I meant Roy was that you wouldn't get an legal issues would you? Do these who make Sub lookalikes have to get permission to use the design? The legal ones that is


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> What I meant Roy was that you wouldn't get an legal issues would you? Do these who make Sub lookalikes have to get permission to use the design? The legal ones that is


Not really but I do not want to do a lookalike anyway.

I'll be glad when this is closed,


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Sorry - I didn't want to get involved ayway.

I'll get my coat


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Close it early then, it's your forum!









I've got about 15 other designs done but I think you've all seen enough of mine


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I was only joking, its been fun really,


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yet another from Gregor







:


----------



## pmsbony (Oct 22, 2003)

Thought I best have a go as well. hopefully the image posts okay. I have gone for a simple uncomplicated design.

Pete


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Roy,

Thanks for putting it online for me!

gregor


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I like all of Gregors designs - very clean and uncomplicated (but it should have a minute track). The only thing I'd like to see on the finished watch is a white on black date wheel, which looks much better than a black on white one (which is what 90% of watches seem to have







).


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Agree Paul a black date wheel with White numbers look far better on a dlack dial IMHO.


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

thanks Pauluspaolo!


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Rolex did not originate the layout of the Submariner dial did they? Hadn't it been around for a while before the Sub was first produced?


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Excellent stuff Gregor. I like clean, simple dials, Hublot for instance. Before this thread is definitely closed (about time







!), I thought I'd throw a last one/two in!!

















Thanks to all, it's been a good laugh!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

One for the Kiddies!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No thats a winner but I would prefer different hands and smaller ears.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Can we close this now ?

Any more entries to come ?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Shall I Un pin this and close it and let Roy get on with it everyone?

BTW I can't see how you lot stand a chance, my Mickey mouse design is a sure winner!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

CLOSE IT PLEASE, FOR PITY'S SAKE!!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

From Nalu,


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Just under the wire, I hope!

I've asked Roy to post the dial designs I emailed to him here on this thread. I have a few explanatory comments:

* I started by taking the practical approach of asking myself what I need my dive watch to do for me. In this day and age, most people dive with a computer that gives more inforamtion than any 'dive watch' (some of them are watch-sized) could hope to do. Having said that, my dive watch (and I always wear one) is my back up for 3 pieces of critical information.

1. Bottom time - the bezel is aligned with the minute hand at the start of the dive (i.e. dial must have minute marks).

2. Timing of the 15 foot safety stop on the way to the surface - ideally at least 3 minutes. Bezel is aligned with the position of the minute hand upon reaching the safety stop; surface after 3 minutes have elapsed

3. Time to fly. As a travelling diver, time to fly is critical for prevention of DCS (the bends). Recommendations vary by organization, but I use a somewhat conservative one: 12 hours from surfacing to ascent in the aircraft for a single no-decompression dive and 24 hours for multiple days of no-deco diving, or a single day of deco diving. In the case of the dial I've designed, the bezel is aligned with the hour hand upon surfacing and when the No Fly indicator reaches the bezel illum dot, you are safe to fly after a dive (24 hours will be marked by the hour hand coming around again to the bezel illum dot, obviously). The NO FLY marker is optional for the design, but I think it adds a useful function and would be unique.

Other design choices

* No numbers on the dial - too hard to match the typeface of the bezel without clashing. Shapes are quicker to read and make the dial less cluttered than numbers. Simple is better under water. I used 'Eurostile' for the other writing as it seemed to match the bezel numbers best.

*Pale blue Lumina (like the Citizen 1000m!) on the hands, hour marks and tip of second hand. This should contrast with whatever is on the bezel at 12 (green/yellow/orange).

*Broadsword hands; minute hand outlined in signal orange since it is THE most important hand to a diver (a very flash Oris diver puts the hour hand on a sub-dial). No red is used as red is very difficult to read below 10m (it looks black/green) and there are red/green and blue/yellow color blind folks out there. Orange can be read by both of these groups (though it doesn't look exactly orange to them).

* I chose rounded shapes near the outer part of the face and the sharper edges towards the center. I think it enhances legibility and sets a theme.

* The name. I named the watch the Master Diver, as this is the penultimate rating (in the US Navy at least, not sure of the UK) for divers (there are only a dozen or so on active duty at any time). I chose this name also because I could not find a dive watch so named. I sent Roy a JPEG of the US Navy Master Diver badge in the hopes that it could find it's way onto the back of the watch case - I don't know what his engraving capabilities are.

* The white dial is my personal preference.

Thanks again for this contest. If nothing else, it's got me thinking about what I really look for in a diver and I've moved up the Paint Shop Pro learning curve a notch or two.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank's everone, contest now closed.


----------

